# Florida MECA 2x & IASCA 1x SQ only at Octave July 26th



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

Dual format MECA/IASCA SQ only competition at Octave on July 26th. Second show of the season for Octave.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm going to try to make this one.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Do we need to register early, or just show up?


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

Just show up. 

I'm in.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

subterFUSE said:


> I'm going to try to make this one.


Yea. What Beef said. O. Wait he was talking about registration. I'm saying just come. Lol. 

Next thing. Confirmed there will be 4 Octave cars at the show for demo purposes. Featuring DynAudio, Arc Audio, Focal, Mosconi, Illusion Audio, Audible Physics. So you can take a listen if you ever wanted to hear the equipment.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Octave said:


> Yea. What Beef said. O. Wait he was talking about registration. I'm saying just come. Lol.
> 
> Next thing. Confirmed there will be 4 Octave cars at the show for demo purposes. Featuring DynAudio, Arc Audio, Focal, Mosconi, Illusion Audio, Audible Physics. So you can take a listen if you ever wanted to hear the equipment.


Sounds great. See you there.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

i'll try to make the 4.5 hrs drive just to see some sq systems for the first time.


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Moar pics of Eddie's Jag please..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

And results with score please...


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> And results with score please...





SouthSyde said:


> Moar pics of Eddie's Jag please..


Demanding aren't we. Lol. Yea I feel horrible. I got pics of everyone's install except Eddie's. Thought I did.

Umm. I guess once they're posted I can post them here. I'm still getting the hang of the show thing. Next time I'll be better.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> Moar pics of Eddie's Jag please..


Pics of Eddie's jaguar can be seen on the Mercury Car Audio website, and Facebook page.

He was featuring the Mercury Audio Maestro series amplifiers. Two of the 4-channel tube amps, and a Class D mono block on the subs. A very nice sounding car.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Octave said:


> Demanding aren't we. Lol. Yea I feel horrible. I got pics of everyone's install except Eddie's. Thought I did.
> 
> Umm. I guess once they're posted I can post them here. I'm still getting the hang of the show thing. Next time I'll be better.


Just trying to live vicariously through ya!


----------

